# Correos desde Gmail en Kmail. No se pueden enviar correos...

## acidrums4

Hola a todos, mi problema es simplemente que desde un tiempo para acá (aunque no recuerdo exactamente desde hace cuando, digamos como desde hace dos semanas) no he podido volver a enviar correos desde Gmail con Kmail. He intentado varias configuraciones del SMTP, como con SSL, TLS y distintos puertos, cambiando el servidor de salida (smtp.googlemail.com a smtp.gmail.com), los que dicen en la documentación de Gmail y en los foros recientes (por lo que he visto, algunas personas tienen problemas para acceder a Gmail desde Outlook o Thunderbird, pero pueden solucionar sus problemas), pero nada me funciona: los correos quedan en la bandeja de salida y no se envían y no puedo determinar porqué.

Esto no sólo me está pasando con mi cuenta de Gmail, sino con otra de la universidad, que también tiene su servicio de correo trabajando con Google Apps, pero se supone que deben ser configurados de igual manera que los correos de Gmail. Ambos están configurados para acceder mediante IMAP.

Sé que esto no es un problema de KMail. Pero algo pasa con Gmail y quiero saber si soy al único que le sucede esto, o hay más gente que no puede enviar correos desde sus clientes de correo configurados para trabajar con Gmail. Agradezco sus respuestas!

----------

## cameta

Yo con kmail envio sin problemas.

smtp.gmail.com

encription TLS

Port 25

authentication plain.

----------

## acidrums4

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Yo con kmail envio sin problemas.
> 
> smtp.gmail.com
> 
> encription TLS
> ...

 

No sé qué sucedería, pero misteriosamente con la actualización a KDE/Kontact 4.7.2 ahora todo funciona normal... Claro que con encriptado SSL/TLS, puerto 993 y autenticación "Clear text". Gracias!

----------

